# 2014 Cruze Underboost



## kgalliart (Dec 11, 2017)

On and off on and off the code P0299 comes on (check engine light). Issues accelerating, wont remote start (due to check engine light of course). but it will be on one day, off the next... 
Any tips on how to resolve this issue completely? They've already replaced the turbo once in this cruze about year ago... is there something I can be doing better with my car?? What are the causes of this? I tried searching for answers on here already, if this has already been discussed in another forum please share the link with me. I apologize in advance if it is repetitive. 

Thanks !


----------



## Thebigzeus (Dec 2, 2018)




----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

kgalliart said:


> On and off on and off the code P0299 comes on (check engine light). Issues accelerating, wont remote start (due to check engine light of course). but it will be on one day, off the next...
> Any tips on how to resolve this issue completely? They've already replaced the turbo once in this cruze about year ago... is there something I can be doing better with my car?? What are the causes of this? I tried searching for answers on here already, if this has already been discussed in another forum please share the link with me. I apologize in advance if it is repetitive.
> 
> Thanks !


Welcome Aboard!

*2011-2016 Cruze 1.4 PCV Valve Cover/Intake Manifold Issues*

Don't forget to introduce yourself and your Cruze here.


----------

